# H Upmann profile question



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I've had a few of each the Mag 46 and Mag 50s and neither of them clicked with me. Is it safe to say that I won't enjoy their smaller RG cigars (Petit Coronas, Coronas Junior, Regalias)?


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I probably can't answer your question directly. But I have had two of the 46. One sucked about as bad as a cigar could suck. But then the other one was pretty awesome. I am not sure what the deal was, but I suspect that age (or a lack thereof) could have been the issue.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

To be fair, I've had two of each and they were between two and three years old. I know that's not quite a fair assessment, but I've had other marcas with the same age that I absolutely loved.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The mag series is is like no other in the line
If it doesn't work for you.....
Upmann Corona Major, Connie 1, #2 and the master is Sir Winston.
Don't let the Mag series turn you away from a great Marca


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

The Coronas Major are one of my favorites. Never smoked a mag so not much help as far as comparison.
Take Bull's advice..........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I've had a few of each the Mag 46 and Mag 50s and neither of them clicked with me. Is it safe to say that I won't enjoy their smaller RG cigars (Petit Coronas, Coronas Junior, Regalias)?


The Sir Winston, Con #1, and the Upmann #2 are the best the line have to offer IMHO!
The Coronas Majors or Juniors are the best Bargain smokes around as well! But what the hell do i know anyways. Smoke what you like my friend like what you smoke!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> The mag series is is like no other in the line


This is exactly what I was looking for!

That said, if I buy a box of Coronas Majors and don't like them, I'm going to TP all of your houses. :biggrin1:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

szyzk said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> That said, if I buy a box of Coronas Majors and don't like them, I'm going to TP all of your houses. :biggrin1:


Just send them to me for proper disposal! LOL!
:washing::washing::washing:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just send them to me for proper disposal! LOL!
> :washing::washing::washing:


I'll TP your house a second time if you put my cigars in the washing machine!

Thanks for the help everyone! I appreciate it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I'll TP your house a second time if you put my cigars in the washing machine!
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone! I appreciate it!


I figured you might wanna clean up your act!
:bolt::attention:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hahaha! I'd rep you again but I can't!

If I don't like these cigars all of you guys are going to get a nice package in the mail.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> The mag series is is like no other in the line
> If it doesn't work for you.....
> Upmann Corona Major, Connie 1, #2 and the master is Sir Winston.
> Don't let the Mag series turn you away from a great Marca


How about the Mag 48 LE? Have heard nothing but good things about those so I have a cab en-route.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

ninersfan said:


> How about the Mag 48 LE? Have heard nothing but good things about those so I have a cab en-route.


Many like the El,,,it just isn't the typical Upmann profile....
Think Cohiba.....The siglo's really don't resemble the Classic line.
In the Upmann's the difference is even bigger.....On that note, the 46
in my favorite Mag.....but I prefer the classical line more...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ninersfan said:


> How about the Mag 48 LE? Have heard nothing but good things about those so I have a cab en-route.


IMHO the Con#1 is much better!
But taste is very subjective!
Enjoy whatever you decide!:smoke:
To piggy back on what BullMan said IMHO the 46 is the best of the bunch!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Al, Tony & Matt - you're all on the chopping block tonight when I light up my first Coronas Major! Box is dated January 2008 so I figure it has enough time to at least try one!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

08 is a great find


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

OK, you guys are off the hook. Although this was over-humidified from shipping, I can definitely tell the CMs are more to my liking.

Now to let the others rest and come to the proper RH%.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> IMHO the Con#1 is much better!


And I would agree, plus it cost very much less too.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The epicures will be my primary Winter smoke.
The CM is often available in multibox sales.
The line starts to shine with the Connie 1
The #2 and Sir Winston are top shelf......

There is something for everyone here...


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's a little heresy. The H Upmann No. 2 has been smoking better than the Montecristo No. 2 for the past few years...


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Here's a little heresy. The H Upmann No. 2 has been smoking better than the Montecristo No. 2 for the past few years...


Not heresy, truth.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Here's a little heresy. The H Upmann No. 2 has been smoking better than the Montecristo No. 2 for the past few years...


Couldn't agree more! Now, I'm a huge Upmann fan as it is, but I definitely agree that the Upmann No. 2 is a rather large step ahead of the Monte No. 2 although I do enjoy them both a lot.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I was looking ats some monte 2's... This is interesting information. What's the difference? Is the Upmann just better flavor? Burn? All of the above?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I was looking ats some monte 2's... This is interesting information. What's the difference? Is the Upmann just better flavor? Burn? All of the above?


Better construction, flavor, and consistency. I used to prefer the Montes, but no longer.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Here's a little heresy. The H Upmann No. 2 has been smoking better than the Montecristo No. 2 for the past few years...





asmartbull said:


> The #2 [is] top shelf......





bdw1984 said:


> Not heresy, truth.





TrippMc4 said:


> Couldn't agree more!


Just a quick thought - could you guys steer your conversation towards cigars that I already have in my possession? My wallet has already taken a beating, and yet here you guys are saying "SPEND! SPEND MORE! SPEND LOTS MORE!" :rofl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Here's a little heresy. The H Upmann No. 2 has been smoking better than the Montecristo No. 2 for the past few years...





bdw1984 said:


> Not heresy, truth.


I don't know those 09 Montie #2's are so damn good it ought to be illegal!:lalala:
Opps it is!!!!!!!:high5::rockon:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> The mag series is is like no other in the line
> If it doesn't work for you.....
> Upmann Corona Major, Connie 1, #2 and the master is Sir Winston.
> Don't let the Mag series turn you away from a great Marca


DING DING DING!!!

i love the 50 and dont like the 48

I dont like any of the Cohibas but the lanceros..(of the regular production)

thats the fun in this obsession...I mean HOBBY..LOL

Shawn


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't know those 09 Montie #2's are so damn good it ought to be illegal!:lalala:
> Opps it is!!!!!!!:high5::rockon:


I'm sticking with the Monte's...03-06, 09-10!! 07 and 08 have been spotty for me. I have not had an Upmann 2 that could stand up to the Monte. IMO :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> I'm sticking with the Monte's...03-06, 09-10!! 07 and 08 have been spotty for me. I have not had an Upmann 2 that could stand up to the Monte. IMO :ss


I have to agree my brother!:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Man I loved the magnum I was bombed with. The bad thing is I now wont get another chance to experience unless the wife approves of our Hong Kong trip next year. Im gonna smoke my ass off if she approves!


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Just had my first Magnum series. It was a 50 and man was it good. I have a box of No. 2's in route.


----------

